# Bearded Dragon thermostat question



## scarletspy (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi

I'm not new to owning reptiles, having both snakes and cresties in the past but I'm thinking of getting my first bearded dragon and I have a couple of questions regarding the viv set up.

My main one is about thermostats. I know you need a basking light and I'll need a ceramic lamp for heat at night as my house gets quite cold - particularly in winter. I'm assuming I need a thermostat for both to keep the temps regulated but I'm a bit confused as to what thermostats I need. From what I've read I think I need a dimming thermostat for the basking light and a pulse proportional thermostat for the ceramic lamp is that correct? Also, how would I set it up a timer for the lamps?

Also, what is the ideal humidity for beardies? I know they like low humidity but what percentage should I be aiming for?

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

you should not need heat at night unless your temps drop below 60f in the viv over night mine go even colder than that and they are fine as to thermostats you will need a dimming thermostat on the basking light , if you do decide on heat at night you need a ceramic bulb and a pulse stat, as to times summer i have lights on 14 hours and winter 11 hours


----------

